# Palafox Viz Report



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Just dove Palafox and Main Street. Visibility was about arms length when not obstructed by cars, empty keystone ice cans, and community maritime park opponents. Got to test my skills when the reg was pulled out by a yield sign. Mask fogging was a problem (mainly from the sewer plant smell). I was able to use my skills and make it to lunch however.



Headed out for dive #2 (the trip back to the office), wish me luck.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the vis at that site is a little better now... :letsdrink


----------

